# GPS settings



## HTC Mike (Jan 23, 2013)

DO I wanna have all 3 services setup or just one or another? Currently verizon,standalone and Google location services.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FirePsych (Jul 22, 2012)

Standalone is the most accurate and uses the most battery because it uses your gps chip.
Other two use network info and towers to estimate your location but generally use less power, but theoretically less privacy since they're exchanging more data.
Depending on the rom I'm using, I leave network on and standalone off unless I need an exact location while using maps.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

HTC Mike said:


> DO I wanna have all 3 services setup or just one or another? Currently verizon,standalone and Google location services.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Firepsych is absolutely correct. The most accurate GPS data will come from all 3 sources of GPS enabled AND wifi.


----------



## FirePsych (Jul 22, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> "Firepsych is absolutely correct." The most accurate GPS data will come from all 3 sources of GPS enabled AND wifi.


I think that's going to be my new signature. Might have you talk to my wife and kids too. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

